# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  درخواست کمک برای طراحی یک فرم

## vorooj@k

سلام دوستان فرم زیر رو ببینید میخوام محاسبه رو انجام داد ذخیره بشه تو دیتابیس میشه کمکم کنید؟
Untitled.png

----------


## mohammad_chavoshi

ی نمونه ساده ارسال اعداد به mysql نوشتم امیدوارم ک کمکتون کنه
کرد فرم:
<!doctype html>
<html>
<head>
<meta charset="utf-8">
<title>Untitled Document</title>
</head>

<body>
<form action="insert.php" method="post">
<label>number1:</label><input type="text" name="number1" />
<br/>
<label>number2:</label><input type="text" name="number2" />
<br/>
<input type="submit" name="btn" id="btn" value="ok">
</form> 
</body>
</html>
و این همه کد insert.php:
<!doctype html>
<html>
<head>
<meta charset="utf-8">
<title>Untitled Document</title>
</head>

<body>
<?php
$con=mysql_connect("localhost","root","");
if(!$con)
{
    die('could not connect:'.mysql_error());
}
mysql_select_db("my_db",$con);
$sql="INSERT INTO Person(number1,number2) VALUES('$_POST['number1']','$_POST['number2']')";
if(!mysql_query($sql,$con))
{
    die('Error:'.mysql_error());
}
echo "I Record Added";
mysql_close($con)
?>
</body>
</html>
فقط اون قسمت select رو نفهمیدم که کدشو بنویسم عذر میخام

----------


## mlf_mlv

فکر می کنم چون تاپیک تو بخش زند هست سوال کننده می خواد فایل رو با توابع زند پیاده سازی کنه درسته؟ اگه خواستی بگو کد زندش رو بزنم واست. ولی سرج هم کنی تو گوگل خیلی زیاد هست.
برای آپلود این رو سرچ کن: How to upload file in Zend Framework
برای اتصاب به دیتابیس هم این رو سرچ کن:‌ Zend DB Table

----------

